# و اخيراً محرك نفاث بأغراض بسيطه



## on of (6 أكتوبر 2009)

محرك نفاث بالمنزل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ايه رأيكم
محرك نفاث ب350 ريال
كيييييييييييييييييييييييف!!!؟؟؟
----------------------------------------
الادوات المطلوبه
air blower وهويباع ب 60 ريال
بطارية سياره وهى تساوى 200 ريال
اسطوانه حديديه لتحمل درجات الحراره لتعمل كcombustion champer 
اسطوانة غاز بيوتان صغيره وتساوى 40 ريال
----------------------------------------
طريقة العمل
لو اوصلنا الblower بماسوره عازله للحراره ولتكن من الرخام
ثم يتم توصيل الماسوره الرخاميه بالاسطوانه الحديديه<غرفة الاحتراق>
كما يتم توصيل الانبوبه <الغاز>عن طريق ماسوره نحاسيه<تستخدم فى تصليح الثلاجات>مع حجرة الاحتراق<الاسطوانه الحديديه>
-----------------------
التشغيل
افتح الblower
افتح الانبوبه
اصنع شراره داخل غرفة الاحتراق بواسطة بوجيه سياره ودى اى سمكرى ممكن يعملها لك
طب واحد يقوللى و فايدة البطاريه ايه
البطاريه تقوم بتشغيل الblower
--------------------------------------

النظريه
يسحب الهواء من الblower و يدفع بسرعه لغرفة الاحتراق حيث تزيد الحراره من سرعة الهواء ليقوم بالدفع
انا عاوز راى الناس اللى بتفهم فى الموضوع ده لا تبخلوا بالردود
اسف لا املكscaner حتى ارفق صوره للتوضيح لكن المختصين يمكنهم تخيل الموضوع
سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
الموضوع منقول نظرا لانى اريد ان اعلم هل من الممكن فعلا فعل هذا إذا ماعرفتو وش blower ابحثو عنه في قوقل ومحتاج اضافاتكم .


----------



## on of (6 أكتوبر 2009)

وين الردوووود الموضوع على شانكم


----------



## م/ مصطفي (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ينقــصك الكثيــر جدا جدا ,, 

مبـادي الاحتراق ليست متحققه بالمره !!

من اين سوف تاتي بالغاز المضغـوط ؟
و اين الوقــود ؟
و كيف سوف تحصـل علي قوه الدفع بدون اختناق في اخر الاسطوانه ؟

بالاضافه ان الـ blower يعمل علي زياده سرعه الـ Flow و ليس رفع ضغطه !!

للاسف يا فندم ,, فكرتك لا تصـلح اطــلاقــا لعمل محرك


----------



## on of (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي بس ممكن تساعدني في تطويره ؟؟؟؟


----------



## م/ مصطفي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

تطوير ماذا ؟ 

انت في حاجه الي اغــراض كثيــره تنقصــك ,,
و الي دراسه المكونات الاساسيه للمحرك ,
و كيفيه اجراء العمليات الحسابيه للحصــول علي الدفـع المطلوب 

اشيــأء كثيــــره جدا , و اغراض جديده تمــامــــا
اغراضك التي تحاول استخدامها .. للاسف لا تصلح


----------



## المهندس عادل (2 يونيو 2010)

كل ذلك ممكن مع تعديلات بسيطة


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

كيفية صناعة محرك عادي بمواد بسيطة .. الرجاء المراسلة على الخاص


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكركم


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

أفيدو واستفيدوا .. نفع الله بعلمكم


----------



## أمير المنسي (27 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي لكن بفلسطين المحاصرة ما أظن توجد متل هذه المتطلبات


----------



## سامح الفيومى (27 يناير 2011)

نريد توضيح فكرتك بالصور


----------



## v55baojie004 (9 مارس 2012)

As the focus moved back foot, with one exercise,uggs outlet,uggs cheap, exercise less and less, the Chinese trend is worsening flat feet In an industry were working will depend on staying on your feet for hours,ugg boots sale,uggs on sale for women, shoes that offer high numbers of support,cheap uggs, comfort,ugg boots cheap,ugg outlet, and safeties are not a luxury Enterprises should take the initiative to make energy-saving and emission reduction,ugg, helping them to improve resource utilization, strictly good and business-related environmental protection Lace Pumps have beautiful and vibrant colors


----------



## kamello (9 مارس 2012)

لابد من المواصلة لسد العيوب


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
كيف حالك مهندسنا الكريم
ارجو من الله ان تكون في تمام الصحة والعافية
اوجه عناية سيادتكم إلى موضوع هام جدا وهو الموضوعات المخالفة
حيث يقوم بعض الاعضاء بالتسجيل على الملتقى بأسماء غريبة ويقومون بإنشاء مواضيع مخالفة قد تكون اعلان عن سلعة او عن موقع او موضوع لا يمت للهندسة بأي صلة وخاصة قسم هندسة الطيران
لذا ارجو من سيادتكم التحقق من هويتهم ومنعهم من التسجيل على الملتقى او منعهم من كتابة تلك المواضيع وهي معروفة شكلا
والله الموفق


----------

